# Andrés Iniesta vs Xavi



## Renegade (20 Luglio 2015)

Senza dilungarmi più di tanto è un confronto basato su tre domande: Chi è stato il vero perno del Barcellonismo, della nazionale Spagnola e del Guardiolismo? Chi è stato più decisivo e indispensabile tra i due? Chi è stato più grande nel sistema spagnolo e più forte?

Io dico Xavi.
[MENTION=227]Snake[/MENTION]


----------



## 7AlePato7 (20 Luglio 2015)

Domanda complicata cui rispondere. A mio avviso come importanza sia nella Spagna che nel Barcellona si equivalgono, anche se la loro incisività si è manifestata molto più nella nazionale che nella squadra di club, a causa della presenza di Messi. Xavi è in sostanza il cervello, quello da cui partono le azioni e da cui scaturisce il gioco. Iniesta è una mezzala che ha meno visione di gioco del collega, ma più dotato sul palleggio e nell'uno contro uno. Io personalmente preferisco Xavi, ma è un puro gusto personale perché ho sempre preferito il regista alla mezzala. Sono affascinato dai giocatori in grado di dettare le geometrie più che dagli "illusionisti". A ogni modo penso che siano stati parimenti funzionali ai successi sia in nazionale che nel Barcellona.


----------



## Dumbaghi (20 Luglio 2015)

Siamo seri dai, Xavi fino all'arrivo di Guardiola era poco più di un ottimo giocatore


----------



## Renegade (20 Luglio 2015)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Siamo seri dai, Xavi fino all'arrivo di Guardiola era poco più di un ottimo giocatore



Allora pure Pirlo prima di Mazzone era poco più che un ottimo calciatore...


----------



## Dumbaghi (20 Luglio 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Allora pure Pirlo prima di Mazzone era poco più che un ottimo calciatore...



C'è una bella differenza, e lo sai


----------



## Renegade (20 Luglio 2015)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> C'è una bella differenza, e lo sai



Ah beh che Pirlo dia le piste a Xavi e Xabi Alonso e di gran lunga non c'è dubbio. Però secondo me Xavi è stato tremendamente più forte, funzionale e decisivo nel sistema Barcellona e Spagna. E' stato il cervello da cui partiva tutto e il più grande ''gestore'' e ''smistatore'' di palla di quella squadra (alt per tutti: non cominciamo a nominare Messi, sappiamo benissimo che è un alieno ed è fuori categoria). Iniesta è stato spesso discontinuo o sottotono, per quanto sia stato grandissimo ed esplosivo.


----------



## Snake (20 Luglio 2015)

Iniesta spesso si è preso la ribalta mediatica segnando anche gol decisivi ma il vero cervello e motore del sistema spagna/barca è sempre stato Xavi. Confronto che potrebbe diventare ancora più impietoso nei prossimi anni, Xavi all'età dell'Iniesta attuale era ancora il miglior centrocampista al mondo, Iniesta vedremo se tornerà ai suoi livelli passati o se continuerà a trascinarsi per il campo come nell'ultimo anno e mezzo.


----------



## Renegade (20 Luglio 2015)

Snake ha scritto:


> Iniesta spesso si è preso la ribalta mediatica segnando anche gol decisivi ma il vero cervello e motore del sistema spagna/barca è sempre stato Xavi. Confronto che potrebbe diventare ancora più impietoso nei prossimi anni, Xavi all'età dell'Iniesta attuale era ancora il miglior centrocampista al mondo, Iniesta vedremo se tornerà ai suoi livelli passati o se continuerà a trascinarsi per il campo come nell'ultimo anno e mezzo.



Iniesta non avendo la tecnica, l'inventiva e la regia di Xavi una volta calate completamente le sue capacità fisiche sarà un calciatore normale, perché come Kakà fa di progressione e dribbling le sue prime armi, oltre all'ultimo passaggio. Potrebbe anche fare come Totti e riuscire a giocare da fermo, camminando. Ma non ce lo vedo.


----------



## mèuris (20 Luglio 2015)

Mi viene difficile esprimermi, perché ritengo che siano stati i migliori degli ultimi anni nei rispettivi ruoli (regista e mezzala). Uno più "posizionale" come giocatore, più cervello, l'altro più dinamico e abile nel dribbling. Quanto a inventiva, forse Xavi, rispetto a Don Andrès, ha il passaggio a lungo raggio, ma Iniesta è capace di trovare spazi impossibili, anche facendo viaggiare il pallone (oltre ai suoi slalom). Xavi,per caratteristiche,è meno legato alla condizione fisica rispetto al compagno. Detto questo, in velocità non riuscirebbe mai a fare quello che fa l'altro. Secondo me il miglior Iniesta è da preferirsi al miglior Xavi, seppur un confronto vero e proprio sia difficile, per la diversità dei ruoli. Personalmente, ritengo un privilegio averli potuti apprezzare insieme, in questi ultimi anni. E lo dico da non amante del "Tiqui-Taca".


----------



## Andreas89 (20 Luglio 2015)

Don Andres di gran lunga


----------



## Dumbaghi (20 Luglio 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Ah beh che Pirlo dia le piste a Xavi e Xabi Alonso e di gran lunga non c'è dubbio. Però secondo me Xavi è stato tremendamente più forte, funzionale e decisivo nel sistema Barcellona e Spagna. E' stato il cervello da cui partiva tutto e il più grande ''gestore'' e ''smistatore'' di palla di quella squadra (alt per tutti: non cominciamo a nominare Messi, sappiamo benissimo che è un alieno ed è fuori categoria). Iniesta è stato spesso discontinuo o sottotono, per quanto sia stato grandissimo ed esplosivo.


Mi limito a dire che non sono d'accordo.

Iniesta sarebbe stato Iniesta ovunque, Xavi assolutamente no


----------



## Shevchenko (20 Luglio 2015)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Mi limito a dire che non sono d'accordo.
> 
> Iniesta sarebbe stato Iniesta ovunque, Xavi assolutamente no



Invece per me è proprio l'esatto opposto.

Io ovviamente dico Xavi.


----------



## Dumbaghi (20 Luglio 2015)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> Invece per me è proprio l'esatto opposto.
> 
> Io ovviamente dico Xavi.



Ci sta, per amor di Dio


----------



## DinastiaMaldini (20 Luglio 2015)

Xavi è la versione meno forte di Pirlo, Iniesta è la versione ancora più forte di Seedorf.
Quindi vince Iniesta in scioltezza


----------



## Ma che ooh (20 Luglio 2015)

DinastiaMaldini ha scritto:


> Xavi è la versione meno forte di Pirlo, Iniesta è la versione ancora più forte di Seedorf.
> Quindi vince Iniesta in scioltezza



Esatto


----------



## Renegade (20 Luglio 2015)

[MENTION=1042]O Animal[/MENTION] qualche statistica su loro due a livello di passaggi negli anni? Non sono ancora pratico purtroppo


----------



## O Animal (20 Luglio 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> [MENTION=1042]O Animal[/MENTION] qualche statistica su loro due a livello di passaggi negli anni? Non sono ancora pratico purtroppo



I dati come spesso capita rendono tristi molti esperti... Xavi vince 30 a 5...


----------



## Renegade (20 Luglio 2015)

O Animal ha scritto:


> .



Ecco, in questo caso i dati sono molto utili. La filosofia di Barcellona e Spagna è basata su possesso palla, gestione della palla, passaggi sicuri, controllo della sfera. E in ciò il distacco tra Xavi e Iniesta è quasi totale. Ergo è evidente per me che il primo sia stato più decisivo e determinante per quel tipo di gioco.

Comunque ti mando un Mp che mi devi delucidare delle cose


----------



## Fabry_cekko (20 Luglio 2015)

Iniesta per me dopo Zidane è il centrocampista più forte degli ultimi 30 anni.

Lo spagnolo dal 2008 al 2013 ha sbagliato pochissime partite. Una continuità che pochi hanno avuto, soprattutto nel calcio moderno.
Per questo preferisco lo Spagnolo a Seedorf.

L'olandese però è un giocatore che amo, quando il gioco si fa duro è il primo a farsi avanti.
Come picco di rendimento non è inferiore a nessuno Clarence, io infatti lo vorrei sempre nella mia squadra ideale (come vorrei anche Iniesta).


----------



## DinastiaMaldini (20 Luglio 2015)

Tutti quei dati sui passaggi si possono riassumere così: Xavi fa tanti passaggi, Iniesta fa quelli decisivi


----------



## Fabry_cekko (20 Luglio 2015)

Per me cmq Iniesta è assolutamente superiore a Xavi.
Xavi non ha la giocata che ti sblocca la partita, non è in grado di vincere una partita come Iniesta.
Dalla sua Xavi ha che è decide lui il ritmo della partita, cambia velocità quando vuole ed è il migliore al mondo a dare equilibrio.


----------



## O Animal (20 Luglio 2015)

DinastiaMaldini ha scritto:


> Tutti quei dati sui passaggi si possono riassumere così: Xavi fa tanti passaggi, Iniesta fa quelli decisivi



Leggere Key Passes please... E anche sugli assist non vedo tutta questa differenza considerando che Xavi ha giocato 30 metri indietro rispetto al compagno... Ho tralasciato anche i passaggi all'indietro proprio per dimostrare il numero e la qualità dei passaggi di Xavi nella costruzione del gioco...


----------



## Renegade (20 Luglio 2015)

DinastiaMaldini ha scritto:


> Tutti quei dati sui passaggi si possono riassumere così: Xavi fa tanti passaggi, Iniesta fa quelli *decisivi*



No. C'è la media dei passaggi decisivi, è Key passes. Anche lì Xavi sovrasta il compagno...


----------



## Renegade (20 Luglio 2015)

O Animal ha scritto:


> Leggere Key Passes please... E anche sugli assist non vedo tutta questa differenza considerando che Xavi ha giocato 30 metri indietro rispetto al compagno... Ho tralasciato anche i passaggi all'indietro proprio per dimostrare il numero e la qualità dei passaggi di Xavi nella costruzione del gioco...



Esattamente. Per me Iniesta si può discutere sul dribbling, sulla fase offensiva ecc. Ma la domanda che ho posto è sulla decisività nel sistema di gioco del Tiki Taka. Essendo basato sulla gestione del pallone credo Xavi sia stato più importante per Spagna e Barcellona.

A proposito, i dati comprendono anche le statistiche in Nazionale? Sarebbe curioso vedere anche per la Spagna chi dei due ha inciso di più nel gioco


----------



## Snake (20 Luglio 2015)

quando leggo certe robe mi rendo conto che di partite del Barca in questi anni ne avete viste pochine, giusto i big match e i clasico altrimenti non si spiega, vabbè.


----------



## Renegade (20 Luglio 2015)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Per me cmq Iniesta è assolutamente superiore a Xavi.
> Xavi non ha la giocata che ti sblocca la partita, non è in grado di vincere una partita come Iniesta.
> Dalla sua Xavi ha che è decide lui il ritmo della partita, cambia velocità quando vuole ed è il migliore al mondo a dare equilibrio.



Sì ma, pur essendo Iniesta la mezzala più forte di questa generazione ecc... Ci sono cose di lui che io ad esempio non vedo. Cioè tipo le capacità di impostazione e di manovra, tu in Andrès dove le vedi? Secondo me non sarebbe mai un vero e proprio 10 proprio per questo. Molto offensivo, tanto dribbling, ultimo passaggio ma poca costruzione di manovra e poca impostazione...


----------



## O Animal (20 Luglio 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> A proposito, i dati comprendono anche le statistiche in Nazionale? Sarebbe curioso vedere anche per la Spagna chi dei due ha inciso di più nel gioco



Purtroppo ho solo l'ultimo mondiale in cui Xavi ha giocato solo 1 partita e Iniesta 3 ma il pattern è simile... Nelle altre tabelle leggi il nome della competizione e l'anno sotto al nome del giocatore..


----------



## Torros (21 Luglio 2015)

Xavi è il tiki taka come ha confermato lo stesso Guardiola. Iniesta una mezzala tecnica, ma in quel sistema di gioco è sostituibile, Xavi invece no perché è un tipo di giocatore unico. Oltre al fatto che Iniesta in una qualsiasi altra squadra per me avrebbe reso meno, un regista come Xavi rende ovunque.

Non sono d'accordo poi col ritenere Xavi inferiore a Pirlo, se non altro perché ogni volta che si sono incontrati, Pirlo ha quasi sempre avuto la peggio, sia prima di Guardiola che con Guardiola. 
Pirlo non ha la capacità di controllare le partite come Xavi, è molto meno dinamico e meno bravo a giocare a pochi tocchi. Li ritengo dello stesso livello cmq e un filino sopra ad Iniesta.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (21 Luglio 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Sì ma, pur essendo Iniesta la mezzala più forte di questa generazione ecc... Ci sono cose di lui che io ad esempio non vedo. Cioè tipo le capacità di impostazione e di manovra, tu in Andrès dove le vedi? Secondo me non sarebbe mai un vero e proprio 10 proprio per questo. Molto offensivo, tanto dribbling, ultimo passaggio ma poca costruzione di manovra e poca impostazione...



È vero, ma non è proprio incapace a costruire gioco. Preferisco un giocatore con quelle qualità che ho scritto sopra che uno alla Xavi.
Come regista preferisco Pirlo, Xavi Alonso, Modric a Xavi.


----------



## devils milano (21 Luglio 2015)

oddio..domandona..dei due però, chi avrei voluto vedere con la maglia del Milan è Iniesta.


----------



## tifosa asRoma (21 Luglio 2015)

Io tra i 2 giocatori preferisco Iniesta, giocatore tecnico che vede linee di passaggio impossibili per altri, ma se devo dire chi tra lui e Xavi rappresentano il guardiolismo quello è sicuramente Xavi, il regista che fa girare la squadra e che detta i tempi , è nell'essenza stessa del tiki taka la necessità di un giocatore come Xavi , se vuoi giocare come il barcellona di guardiola non puoi fare a meno di un regista tecnico, ruolo che Xavi ha interpretato a livelli altissimi, mentre puoi avere anche una mezz'ala con caratteristiche diverse da Iniesta e non alterare minimamente l'idea di gioco, da non confondere con la qualità di gioco che è un'altra cosa.


----------



## Torros (21 Luglio 2015)

io tutte ste line di passaggio impossibili di Iniesta non le ho mai viste, non è nemmeno uno che fa questa gran quantità di assist...


----------



## Renegade (21 Luglio 2015)

tifosa asRoma ha scritto:


> Io tra i 2 giocatori preferisco Iniesta, giocatore tecnico che vede linee di passaggio impossibili per altri, ma se devo dire chi tra lui e Xavi rappresentano il guardiolismo quello è sicuramente Xavi, il regista che fa girare la squadra e che detta i tempi , è nell'essenza stessa del tiki taka la necessità di un giocatore come Xavi , se vuoi giocare come il barcellona di guardiola non puoi fare a meno di un regista tecnico, ruolo che Xavi ha interpretato a livelli altissimi, mentre puoi avere anche una mezz'ala con caratteristiche diverse da Iniesta e non alterare minimamente l'idea di gioco, da non confondere con la qualità di gioco che è un'altra cosa.



Analisi lucida. Credo che Iniesta, nonostante le statistiche, abbia nelle corde molto di più l'ultimo passaggio rispetto a Xavi. Questo perché essendo molto offensivo è più simile ad un 10 che ad un 21 davanti alla difesa. E da mezzo trequartista ha il fiuto per la rifinitura impossibile invece che della gestione del possesso palla per costruire. Come anche Rakitic. Insomma, i passaggi come quello di Rui Costa a Shevchenko in Milan Real 1-0


----------



## Torros (21 Luglio 2015)

io lo vedo solo più mobile, ma come visione di gioco è chiaramente inferiore a Xavi e non solo.


----------



## Dumbaghi (21 Luglio 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Analisi lucida. Credo che Iniesta, nonostante le statistiche, abbia nelle corde molto di più l'ultimo passaggio rispetto a Xavi. Questo perché essendo molto offensivo è più simile ad un 10 che ad un 21 davanti alla difesa. E da mezzo trequartista ha il fiuto per la rifinitura impossibile invece che della gestione del possesso palla per costruire. Come anche Rakitic. Insomma, i passaggi come quello di Rui Costa a Shevchenko in Milan Real 1-0


Lo dico sempre che Iniesta è un trequartista mancato, anzi se andasse via (impossibile) in tutti gli altri contesti credo proprio lo farebbe


----------

